# Fc 6--->Sync out of range



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello friends.Today I installed Fedora core 6 on my pc.Previously it had Win Xp Pro installed.So the system is now dualboot.The installation all went fine but after i selected FC 6 from bootloader.It loads some files like clock setup etc & then gives a message sync out of range.My XP pro is working fine.Plz help.

My System specs:-

P4 2.0 Ghz
768 mb ram (64 mb shared by gfx card)
Via Unichrome ProIGP


----------



## kalpik (Mar 14, 2007)

Wrong section, post in opensource section. Also please post details of your monitor and give your /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Use explore2fs from windows to get that file.


----------



## jassi2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

may b the resolution set in not correct


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2007)

@Kalpik--I did not found the xorg.conf.The explore2fs also does not show the etc directory.Btw i have Samsung syncmaster 17 inch monitor.

Mods plz move this thread to the open source section.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you have the monitor's manual? then post the horizontal and vertical sync rates.
Using those you can run 
When grub pops up on starting the computer, press 'e' 2 times. Then type 1 and press esc and then b
Now FC should boot into CLI mode

```
xorgconfig
```
There might be some other tool for fedora too. Maybe prakash or riyaz can help here. Try system-config-display if it's there.
xorgconfig shouldn't be too tough. Mostly you will have to use default values.
When it comes  to monitor see if any values matches your monitor's. If no, type 11 and enter the values given in the monitor's manual.
When it asks, "Do you want it written to the current directory as xorg.conf?" press y. 
Then type

```
cp xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf
```


----------



## kalpik (Mar 15, 2007)

^^ You mean /etc/*X11*/xorg.conf


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah. didn't cross check b4 posting.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2007)

@ Tech your future-->I don't have the monitor's manual.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 15, 2007)

You please try explore2fs again.. Im dead sure it shows the /etc directory!


----------



## spynic (Mar 15, 2007)

input ur monitor details in ur xorg.conf..
it happ wid me too...
here was my xorg for my compaq MV540

```
# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display
 
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "single head configuration"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
 
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "kbd"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection
 
Section "Monitor"
 
### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
Identifier "Monitor0"
ModelName "Compaq Presario MV540 Color Monitor"
### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
HorizSync 31.5 - 54.0
VertRefresh 50.0 - 120.0
Option "dpms"
EndSection
 
Section "Device"
Identifier "Videocard0"
Driver "i810"
EndSection
 
Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Videocard0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Viewport 0 0
Depth 24
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```
__________
c tht ur hori & vertical sync values are correct..
__________


			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @ Tech your future-->I don't have the monitor's manual.


 
try dis *www.short-media.com/articles/samsung_syncmaster_770p_lcd_monitor

else search on samsung


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2007)

@kalpik:I will try it again.
@tech you future:Fc did not booted in comman line.It again booted in the normal way.


----------



## cranky (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmm strange, i feel it should boot into CLI mode as said by tech_your_future, i think u may have missed a space, i mean before typing 1, give a space.

--->Another approach: I had similar problem in ubuntu. When it shows "sync out of range" message, press <ctrl><alt> -  OR <ctrl><alt> +
either of these two combination usually reduces your screen resolution and you can altleast see something.... try pressing the above keys two or 3 times if it doesn't work.

If still doesn't work  then somebody in this forum will help u out...

If it works , then edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (im sure you will find that file this time)  as follows:-

>Your file will be similar to as shown by spynic in prev post. The main problem i feel is the resolution, find this part in the file:-

```
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
```
 for a 17" monitor, erase all the resoultions greater than 1024x768, don't erase the lower resolution u may need that.

>Now you should check horizontal & vertical refrsh rate, if u don't know what to set & u don't have a manual, then login to windows, press some of the buttons on ur monitor, it may show something like H:68.5K and V:84 (I don't know how it shows for samsung) OR u can try the values i've mentioned, even i have a 17" inch CRT (non-flat)

>Save the file BUT keep a copy of the old file before saving, u may need it if u edit it wrong.

>It should work correctly the next time u boot 

You could have avoided this problem in 1st step of installation itself (i have installed FC about 3-4 times now )....instead of just hitting enter to start the installation, if u had typed at the prompt:
>linux 1024x768
and then enter, i think it would have worked fine.... this is for FC.

careful with the editing!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 16, 2007)

^ cranky-->I tried ur method but it did not help.
Are you sure the linux 1024*768 during installation will work?


----------



## cranky (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm i think <ctrl><alt>+ doesn't work on all distros it worked for me on ubuntu.... 
its : linux 1024x768  not linux 1024*768
note that its an 'x' not '*'

If you are okay with a re-install, then try the above method this time or someone here probably will help u without needing a re-install.


----------



## eddie (Mar 17, 2007)

The screen where it says "Sync out of range", press Alt+F3. Now you will be in a CLI environment. Now, on this screen write "root" (without quotes) in front of login and press enter...then it will ask you for password. Enter you password and you will be logged in. Now follow tech_your_future's earlier post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=446674&postcount=5


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2007)

@Kalpik-->Explore2fs is only showing me two directories
1-->Grub & 2-->Lost+found(it is empty).

@Eddie-->I tried pressing alt+F3 but it is not booting into CLI mode.

@Cranky-->I even tried reinstalling with "inux 1024x768",still the problem remains unsolved.

Plz help me out.


----------



## eddie (Mar 18, 2007)

alt+F3 needs to be pressed after you boot your system and reach the screen where it says "sync out of range".


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2007)

Shouldn't it be ctrl + alt +F3?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2007)

@Eddie-->I pressed it when the screen displayed sync out of range.It is right,naa?


----------



## eddie (Mar 18, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be ctrl + alt +F3?


 It usually works without ctrl when you don't have X working (like switching between virtual consoles) but yes that is a good point.

@Cool G5: Try pressing ctrl+alt+f3. If it still doesn't work then most probably you'll have to use a live CD to edit your xorg.conf file.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ctrl+alt+F3 is not working.Can you tell me how to use live cd to edit that file.
I only have live cd's of distro's given in digit.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 20, 2007)

FC 6 DVD itself will do. Just boot into rescue mode from it.
It will mount your / partition under /mnt/sysimage
Follow these commands then

```
chroot /mnt/sysimage /bin/bash
system-config-display
```


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks you very much everybody for your suggestions.

Tech ur future ur solution worked.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 21, 2007)

I used to get this problem when ever I installed solaris, but i dont know how to solve this?


----------

